
You Never Have Time, Only Intentions - yarapavan
http://www.raptitude.com/2017/05/you-never-have-time-only-intentions/
======
yarapavan
The un-ownability of time is a little more obvious when it comes to life
expectancy. I have to occasionally remind myself I don’t have another 40 or 50
years to live. I often expect it, but I never have it. It’s not mine. I don’t
even “have” one year. I do have this moment, but all the time stretching
forward from it is just speculation. We can have intentions, but never time.

